# Introducing: Champion Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I went to the dog show with my little Dodo and came home with *Champion* Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges. :cloud9: 

I thought you might like to see some of his pictures. 

These first shots are soon after he earned his new title. 
[attachment=52762:CadeauNewCh01.JPG]
[attachment=52763:CadeauNewCh02.JPG]
[attachment=52764:CadeauNewCh03.JPG]
[attachment=52765:CadeauNewCh04.JPG]
[attachment=52766:CadeauNewCh05.JPG]
[attachment=52767:CadeauNewCh06.JPG]

These last three are from the group ring. 
[attachment=52768:CadeauNewCh08.JPG]
[attachment=52769:CadeauNewCh10.JPG]
[attachment=52795:CadeauNewCh11.JPG]

Thank you all for your kind words and wishes. I am so proud of my boy and it is so much fun to share his accomplishement with my dear friends on SM. 
:you rock:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Cadeau is stunning! [attachment=52796:bravo.gif]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations <strike>Sir</strike>, I mean Champion Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges!!!!!!!

And to you too, Carina - after all the hard work you've done! ...and you've done a wonderful job!

Cadeau looks beautiful!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He deserves that title, Cadeau is PERFECT!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I wish I could see him he's stunning


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Carina, those are outstanding pictures of Cadeau......errrr.....Champion Jacob's Cadeau des Anges!!!! That is a mouthful.......Whooo Hoooo!!!!! I am so proud of him!!! What did Debbie say or have you had time to tell her??? He is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!! :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:cheer: 

Congratulations!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Congratulations to you and the new champion! He's just beautiful!!*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats to you and CH Cadeau! :chili: I know you are so excited ! Those pics are fab :wub:..Paul did awesome with his handling and grooming skills. I may have to use him as a handler someday after seeing that video.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Carina, I am so happy for you!!! CH Cadeau...finally. He looks beautiful! You should have let him sing for the judges...he would have been BIS!!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats Again!!! Are you going to Special him If so hope to see you at some shows!!!Congrats :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 17 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777733


> Oh Carina, those are outstanding pictures of Cadeau......errrr.....Champion Jacob's Cadeau des Anges!!!! That is a mouthful.......Whooo Hoooo!!!!! I am so proud of him!!! What did Debbie say or have you had time to tell her??? He is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!! :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


I did call her soon after we got out of the ring and she was THRILLED. She should be so proud of all of her hard work. For sure, the credit for breeding such a lovely boy goes to her. 

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ May 17 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777744


> Congrats to you and CH Cadeau! :chili: I know you are so excited ! Those pics are fab :wub:..Paul did awesome with his handling and grooming skills. I may have to use him as a handler someday after seeing that video.[/B]


And the credit for the superb handling does have to go to my friend Paul Gates. He and his wife have become very dear friends and mentors. They show and breed Poms. I got some cute shots of their newest Pom hopeful. I thought you might like to see these as well. 

[attachment=52798estinee...tarDust1.JPG]
[attachment=52799estinee...tarDust2.JPG]
[attachment=52800estinee...tarDust3.JPG]
[attachment=52801estinee...tarDust4.JPG]
[attachment=52802estinee...tarDust5.JPG]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Oh, I bet you must be feeling so GREAT right now! Hugs to you and your brand new champion!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

OK just saaw the pics of the Pom. Cute cute cute! What a face :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! Gosh, he is so stunning!!!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations, he is stunning :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg Carina, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am just beside myself with happiness for you right now, I can only imagine how _you_ are feeling!! Great news, give Dodo a big kiss for me and I cannot wait to meet that little champion next week!!!!
<div align='center'> :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations Carina. Caduea is gorgeous. Job well done for all involved in his show career.

Oh and that little Pom puppy is to die for. Beautiful coloring.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! 

:two thumbs up:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Simply stunning. Congratulations.
xoxox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Debbie for her breeding, and to Paul for his handling, and to Dodo for being a Beautiful Gift of the Angels ....

Carina, you raised a wonderful little guy, you trained him to perfection, you conditioned him beautifully, you instilled confidence in him, you taught him to love (and to sing), and all the while you let him be a dog. Congratulations most of all to you!!

Mary


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS CHAMPION CADEAU!!!! *CONGRATS Carina, you must be sooo proud!!!!! I am very happy for you!!!! :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Champion Cadeau! :yahoo: :yahoo: Congratulations to you too Carina. What a spectacular job you have done with your precious boy. Cadeau is so breathtakingly beautiful while remaining sweet looking. His is the sweetest face. :wub: Nothin stuffy about this champion. Probably because his Mommy calls him Dodo. :w00t: 
The little Malt is just adorable. I love his coloring & markings.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

<a href="http://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/Congratulationsfile/" target="_blank">


</a>to you, Carina, and 
to the beautiful Champion Cadeau!!!

He looks absolutely stunning in those pictures! I love him and send him lots of kisses and hugs!

Mateo and Mia are sending him big congrats!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheer: Congratulations Carina and Champion Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's amazingly beautiful and i know you must be so proud. :cheer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheer: Congrats again!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: I knew it all along. Paul is a great malt handler, he looks like a pro! 
I love Cadeau's sweet face! :wub: :wub: :wub: Now you don't have to worry about his coat and he can be a dog again!!!! :chili: :chili: 
I wish I could've been there again today to film him becoming a champion. 

Gigi sends noselicks!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Carina!!!!! He is absolutely breathtaking!

I never realized how cute Poms are. 

Linda


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Flipping Amazing!!!!!!!! Such hard work there. Wow!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

CONGRATS you guys!!!! Im so happy for you guys


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am still floating today and a huge part of this thrill is knowing how our friends are sharing our joy. Thanks again, everyone. :ThankYou: 

QUOTE (MaryH @ May 17 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777779


> Congratulations to Debbie for her breeding, and to Paul for his handling, and to Dodo for being a Beautiful Gift of the Angels ....
> 
> Carina, you raised a wonderful little guy, you trained him to perfection, you conditioned him beautifully, you instilled confidence in him, you taught him to love (and to sing), and all the while you let him be a dog. Congratulations most of all to you!!
> 
> Mary[/B]


Mary, this was so beautifully said. I especially like the part about letting him be a dog. LOL. Yes, Cadeau is one spoiled Maltese. B) 

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 17 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777796


> Congratulations Champion Cadeau! :yahoo: :yahoo: Congratulations to you too Carina. What a spectacular job you have done with your precious boy. Cadeau is so breathtakingly beautiful while remaining sweet looking. His is the sweetest face. :wub: Nothin stuffy about this champion. Probably because his Mommy calls him Dodo. :w00t:
> The little Malt is just adorable. I love his coloring & markings.[/B]


 :rofl: LOL, he earned the name Dodo just as he has earned this title as well. LOL. I am glad that he will always be my Ch. Dodo. :goof: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 18 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777858


> :cheer: Congrats again!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: I knew it all along. Paul is a great malt handler, he looks like a pro!
> I love Cadeau's sweet face! :wub: :wub: :wub: Now you don't have to worry about his coat and he can be a dog again!!!! :chili: :chili:
> I wish I could've been there again today to film him becoming a champion.
> 
> Gigi sends noselicks![/B]


Briana, I wish you could have come again, but I am so grateful you were there on Saturday. That video you and your mom took for me is something I will treasure. :tender: 

Well, he has to put up with Coat wrappers just a little longer. I will be trying to keep from ruining it between now and the Specialty, but after that I can do terribly coat ruining things like dressing him up. LOL. I have a jean jacket I have been hoping he could wear. :w00t: 


QUOTE (Sophie @ May 18 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777861


> Congratulations, Carina!!!!! He is absolutely breathtaking!
> 
> I never realized how cute Poms are.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Linda, I had the same reaction to Paul and Jean's Poms.  But I have to admit they are precious and Cadeau loved hanging out with them.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

He is such a beautiful boy, you've done a wonderful job with him. I loved watching the video of him in the ring too, he def. looked like he belonged there. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is a very beautiful dog. Way To Go!!!!! I am sure you still on cloud nine. 

Tina


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Carina and Champion Dodo!!! 
:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 

Josie says: Dodo, do Champions like you date regular girls like me? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Carina, on a job well done!!! I always thought Ch. Cadeau :wub: was gorgeous, even before he was a Ch. :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: CONGRATULATIONS CH. CADEAU :cheer:

The Pom is so adorable :wub2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ch Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges! Saying it sounds like a song and to look at you makes my heart sing!  

Carina he is soooo lovely! Congratulations to you and Dodo. It must be so fulfilling to say my Champion! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations :chili: :chili: Champion Cadeau is gorgeous :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

He is just beautiful!
I could just eat him up!
Congrats!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Carina!!!! :cheer: 

Cadeau is such a handsome lil Champion!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bravo Bravo to your handsome little Man !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations he is stunning!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Perfection personified! :good post - perfect 10: 

Congrats again, Carina and CH Cadeau. :grouphug:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

he is STUNNING . . . :wub: WOW!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Ch Cadeau is stunningly handsome! I love his gorgeous eyes :wub:


----------

